# [SOLVED] Audioses.dll error



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

I use a swedish Vista SP1.

Almost every time I start a software, I get an error window with the title. "program name" - Felaktig minnesavbildning which is roughly translated to Incorrect memory mapping.

This is followed by c:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL är antingen inte utformat för att köras på Windows eller så innehåller det ett fel. Försök installera programmet igen med hjälp av det ursprungliga installationsmediet eller kontakta systemadministratören eller programvaruleverantören för support.

Which again is roughly translated into: c: \ Windows \ system32 \ AUDIOSES.DLL is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try to install the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or software vendor for support.

Other than the error windows that pops up time and time again the pc works.

Any help in solving the problem would be very appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi and welcome to TSF try running sfc /scannow http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/66978-system-files-sfc-command.html


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Ok, I did it and it said that it couldn't repair all files, I then did a repair on only the audioses.dll file and got the same answer. I then tired to open the log file and it said access denied so I can't open it. Also I forgot to mention that the sound doesn't work on it, says that there's no Audio Device installed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi try getting the audio driver from the computer makers support site for your model and install it


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Installed the driver without any problems, and during the installation as the error messages was coming up for some reason, I heard the "ding" sound from it. I restarted the pc and nothing had changed. Still got the error messages, no sound still the no audio device installed and the scan in cmd didn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi what is the make and model of the computer,this may also be a factor http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/9662/


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

It's a HP Presario CQ60-113EO.

I'll try your link out tmw, have to go to bed. Late here in Europe.
Thanks a lot for the help you've given me so far.


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Tried out your link but none of the mirrors work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hmm sorry about that http://download.cnet.com/kb888111-exe/3000-2110_4-104699.html


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Tried it out but it said that it didn't match the windows version. When I look at the sound units in the device manager it says that it works, drivers too so that's sort of odd. I think it's more that the audioses.dll is corrupted or something. I also did a chkdsk but that didn't fix anything.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi do you have a install or recovery disc from which you could attempt to run a repair,have you run your anti virus and malware scans to rule out any problems there,when did the sound last work,you only have sp 1 installed is there some reason you have not updated the other files required then install to sp 2


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

The pc isn't mine, I'm fixing it for a friend, I figured that it would be easier to say it was mine. I've asked for the vista disc but they can't find it. I've done a malware scan which removed one, so that's taken care of. The problem began like 7th of April ~ and they haven't used the pc since. As for SP I dunno, if I asked I would probably be allowed to install sp 2.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Ok first I'am not entirely convinced the malware is gone,next please always state the plain facts when working with us as we can waste time trying to get the facts,have you tried system restore to before that date,next there are other updates that would have to be installed prior to sp2 and if this machine is still infected it may block any attempt,you could aks for help in our security section to ensure all malware etc is gone 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html and post all your info there not here


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

True about the plain facts. I've scanned it with Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and it found nothing.
I tried system restore, but it would only let me go back to yesterday.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi did you try the checkbox to let you choose a different restore point


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

yes, still only let's me go back to yesterday.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi sorry about the delay had to pick up my son,well that leaves us with either going to security for further checking,and trying to repair it,the one last try at restore is from safemode which if it works you cannot undo, and may require another run of the antivirus and malware scanning,there is one other programme superantispyware with which you can scan also there is a free version you can download it update and scan
http://www.superantispyware.com/ you may also need to redo any updates after a restore ie anti virus, windows


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

I downloaded and scanned with superantispyware and it just found 13 tracking cookies. I'm going to try the safe mode system restore now. I've also gotten an ok on sp2.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Good at least it a move in the right direction lol


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Started it in safe mode and I didn't get the error this time. Also I tried the system restore but it gives me the same options as it did in normal mode.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi can you retry sfc /scannow and lets see what it throws up if anything


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Sigh, almost done with the scan and it dies, likely from overheating as it is really warm. So I'm gonna try it out tmw, I'll get back to you with the result.
Once again thanks a lot for helping me out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi no problem get some sleep I will be shortly


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

I did the /scannow but I ended up with the same result. It says damaged files were found but some of them could not be repaired. I try to check the log in logs\CBS\CBS.log but it says access denied. I also tried to scan audioses.dll and I end up with the same answer and that I can't open the log file.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi ok try doing this http://www.tipandtrick.net/2008/how...ol-permissions-of-files-and-folders-in-vista/


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Ok, I've checked it out but at step 6, I see that I'm already the owner. It says Administrators (Frida\Administrators) Frida is the user that I'm using and it is the only user on the pc.

Edit: went on to the last step (reading the whole guide ftw).

Did the first takeown command for the cbs.log worked out.
Did the second command and it said in roughly translated swedish: There hasn't been done any mapping between account name and safety-ID.
0 files were treated; 1 file could not be treated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi this is where we go a bit beyond my field,can you tell me are you still getting the same issue as we started with,I will ask someone to advise on the take ownership problem


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

I ran notepad as administrator and opened the file from there and then it worked >.<
Tried attatching the file here but it says please wait and then nothing happens, hard to know if it works or if it's actually supposed to take that long time. Can I mail it to you somehow?

Also yes, still the same problems with the audioses.dll errors and no sound.

Edit: Sigh, it's 45.8mb so no wounder it would take a long time >.< I'll type the lines with audioses.dll in it.


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

2010-04-26 22:0 6:46, Info CSI 00000008 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\x86_microsoft-windows-audio-audiocore_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_769fc426e49fbfda\AudioSes.dll do not match actual file [l:24{12}]"AudioSes.dll" :

2010-04-26 22:0 6:46, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"AudioSes.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Audio-AudioCore, Version = 6.0.6001.18000, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch

2010-04-26 22:0 6:46, Info CSI 0000000a Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\x86_microsoft-windows-audio-audiocore_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_769fc426e49fbfda\AudioSes.dll do not match actual file [l:24{12}]"AudioSes.dll" :

2010-04-26 22:0 6:46, Info CSI 0000000b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"AudioSes.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Audio-AudioCore, Version = 6.0.6001.18000, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch

2010-04-26 22:0 6:46, Info CSI 0000000d Hashes for file member \??\C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll do not match actual file [l:24{12}]"AudioSes.dll" :

2010-04-26 22:0 6:46, Info CSI 0000000e Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\x86_microsoft-windows-audio-audiocore_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_769fc426e49fbfda\AudioSes.dll do not match actual file [l:24{12}]"AudioSes.dll" :

2010-04-26 22:0 6:46, Info CSI 0000000f [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32"\[l:24{12}]"AudioSes.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted

edit: added the space inbetween 0 and 6 of the timestamp to avoid smileys.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi - 

Installation of Vista SP2 is an absolute must.

Whoever, wherever you need to get authorization from to install SP2... show them this Microsoft kb which specifically mentions *Audioses.dll * -- and that updating with latest Service Pack is one solution.

--> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936316

SP2 should have been installed > 10 months ago.

Prep Work to help assure system readiness for successful SP2 install - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1952419-post8.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Thank you jc


----------



## brman (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi, I have this exact problem with the audioses.dll error message and no sound. I was wondering if Cellicus figured this out or if there was any known solution. I'm pretty sure I have installed SP2. Windows Update says there are no important updates for me to download.


----------



## Cellicus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

sp2 and new drivers worked for me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Audioses.dll error*

Hi brman please start a thread of your own and someone will try to assist you


----------

